# Scar Tissue



## emagel@aqreva.com (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a question on the procedure code and the diagnosis code for this case. The patient came in for follow up had a previous sebaceous cyst of the neck that has now healed and left a scar. The physician beleived the cyst had returned so he re-excised the same area removing the scar tissue and other fatty tissue but never finding any new sebaceous material. So when all was said and done the only thing removed was the scar and scar tissue no cyst. Not sure if this should be coded as a repair code in the 13100-13153 range or if it should be an excision code. Also the physician listed the diagnosis as a resolved sebaceous cyst with removal of scar tissue. This is a Medicare patient and the correct diagnosis code is crucial as it may mean the difference between payment and non payment. I just want to make sure I get this one coded correctly. Thank you for any advice you may have.


----------

